# Mirror Prong Collar



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anybody used one of these?

http://international.sporthund.de/products/newproducts/index.html

It's supposed to stop the collar rotating around the neck, give a quicker reaction on the correction and save the dogs voicebox with the flat spot around the front of the neck.


----------



## Kris Finison (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting. 
I haven't used it but I'm curious.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, I have one. First of all...EXPENSIVE!! I used it for a slick coated GSD I had. Don't know the technical term for that kind of flat, tight coat. It didn't slip around, which was nice. But if I remember correctly, it doesn't have a limited slip, Martingale kind of effect. The clasp of the leash goes onto a ring attached directly to the collar. I could be confused because I also have the "invisible prong" collar from the same site, and it's that way. Good for walking around places where you don't necessarily want everyone to see you have a prong on the dog, but I didn't like the feel of a correction. 

Definitely check the exchange rate and the shipping costs. I bought mine about a year ago and it was $50. Now it sits in a drawer.

Laura


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't own one but looking at it I can see how it wouldn't slip. Though a properly fitted prong on my dog doesn't slip either in my experience. The thing that concerns me over the piece is how I would see the correction working. I can't see how it would be better than a regular Spenger prong with the mechanics involved and the loss of surface area. The picture of it is not really clear I don't really see a live ring so any correction applied would be akin to a dead ring correction. So with the loss of surface area it would be marginal compared to a regular Spenger IMHO.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I have no pressing need to switch - but I think I could probably make one of those, out of a couple of the regular prong collars. That would be by keeping the martingale action thingy and the two end plates, then attaching the prong endpieces to each end plate and hooking up the prongs opposite eachother. Then the other martingale thingy could be cut apart to get the endplates, and sew my own nylon connector to attach them together. Or make a solid plate (stainless, perhaps?) with four holes to hook up the prongs. Pretty simple, if you have extra prong collars lying around...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike, 

While I was in Minnesota last week for certification, there was one of those collars in the raffle that they had. Needless to say I was intrigued so I place the collar on my thigh and tried to give a correction, I also had another handler place a lead on it and give one as well. 

It did not seem to work as well as the regular prong (which we also tried and I actually still bear the bruises from on the other leg). The collar in question just seemed to pull and poke rather than "pinch" for the correction. 
All I could think of was how aggravating and annoying it would be on a dog. 

Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

So my layman prong collar engineer eyes were correct then Carol? 

With some softer dogs you can get away with an aggravating annoying type of correction. But if a harder dog needs something more, a handler would have nowhere else to go with that collar. The way I see it any ways if you are fair with the dog and use any type of correction collar the proper way(sparingly) it is not the collar that is training the dog but the handler's guidance.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geoff, 

IMHO, you were correct. 
I think of you have a dog that "knows" what the prong is, and does not need corrections due the the fact they are collar wise, it might work. But then, my opinion is, "if your not prepared to fire, do not pull your weapon"


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WHERE'S WOODY?????

his engineer's eyes have already thought about the general idea at least. plus i miss him!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

ann freier said:


> WHERE'S WOODY?????
> 
> his engineer's eyes have already thought about the general idea at least. plus i miss him!!


Here you go Ann since you miss him ..


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You never see him around, but then when someone steps badly out of line on the forum suddenly a few posts with his name start popping up and then poof, back into the darkness from whence he came.

I am starting to question his existance at all. I think he's one of them there mythiscamal creatures. Or maybe he's a super hero!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You never see him around, but then when someone steps badly out of line on the forum suddenly a few posts with his name start popping up and then poof, back into the darkness from whence he came.


I know.... I LOVE that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Woody apears when he sees his version of Gotham city's batlight in the air. "E=MC2"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Woody apears when he sees his version of Gotham city's batlight in the air. "E=MC2"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

